# Anyone Here Studying at or Know About 'IIIT' Colleges ?



## @vi (Mar 11, 2012)

I am considering colleges which accept without GATE for MTech / MS by Research / PhD programmes. I found out about IIIT colleges, they have their own entrance examinations. 

Notice that it is not IIT, it's IIIT - International Institute of Information Technology.

IIIT Hyderabad

Also if you know any good colleges which accept without GATE score, please reply here. Thank you !


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2012)

From what i've heard , IIIT is harder to get than most IITs


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 12, 2012)

They are really awesome. IIIT H you linked is THE best college for CS (IMO).


----------



## @vi (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for replying guys. 

You know anyone studying there


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 29, 2012)

IIIT H is more practically oriented than any engineering college in India for CS and ECE branches. You *will* be a true engineer if you pass out from there. Decent placements as well.

You can take my word for it or continue asking around.


----------



## @vi (Mar 29, 2012)

^thanks for replying 

From what I have found out, IIIT H is really awesome.*

Are u a IIIT alumni ? 

Btw I am looking for MTech course, not BTech.*

Also any idea about IIIT B ?*

Also I did not applied for IIIT entrance this year (same with GATE), so after Btech, in next two months, I will take job & prepare for next GATE & also IIIT entrance. But any idea how tough it will be ? I mean difficulty level ? I searched whole net couldn't gather much info


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 3, 2012)

No, not an alumnus but close enough (had the opportunity to talk to some faculty). M.Tech course is good, but like I said, it's only that good for ECE and Comps/IT. Other fields in there (if present) are mediocre.

Unfortunately I do not have placement data at this time. As for GATE/IIIT entrance, it's basically about the level of your B.Tech examinations (most will say a bit tougher). Which branch are you from?


----------



## @vi (Apr 3, 2012)

^CSE


----------

